

IPhone turns 5: Here are the naysayers - rangibaby
http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/06/29/iphone-turns-5-here-are-the-naysayers/

======
tzs
That's not quite fair. Some of them clearly were mainly critical because of
the cost. Considering how quickly Apple cut the price, they may have been
right.

